# Titanium Silver Metalic interior shots



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Well I finaly painted my wood trim to Titanium Silver Metalic. 
I'm pleased with the end results. I think it was worth it only cost me about 150. I used the best primer and BMW paint. What do you guys think.


----------



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

i didn't actually read your post first but went ahead and looked at the pic. I thought that it was an original piece that you got. Looks really good! I'm impressed.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

e60fever said:


> i didn't actually read your post first but went ahead and looked at the pic. I thought that it was an original piece that you got. Looks really good! I'm impressed.


Thank you... took lots of time and effort Ill post more pics.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

more pics


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Heres another one with gauges installed.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

It looks nice. It must have taken some balls to paint over the burl walnut (or whatever that stuff is). Off topic - can you post a pic where it shows the whole stereo installed? That is an aftermarket HU correct?


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

VERY NICE.... Would you be able to post what primer and paint u used? Also the steps if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey...I still see some redwood burl on the door near your monitor! 

Looks nice.

Folks, I can't imagine this is tough in any way. It is a matter of removing the trim, sanding it to rough it up, priming it and painting it. Any reputable body shop should be able to handle this. Keep in mind this is for the interior...it doesn't have to live up to the elements your exterior paint goes through.

Chris


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Quake said:


> VERY NICE.... Would you be able to post what primer and paint u used? Also the steps if possible. Thanks.


1. sand the trim with 600 grade sand paper. 
2. clean the trim with paint thinner.
3. spray the primer, its called Gorilla 
4. I used Titanium Silver Metallic paint, same as the E46 color.

Its not that hard to do, but there are little inperfections... I had a compressor by me so it was easy to do, there are no spray cans used for this job. My suggestion would be to buy the products sand it down and take it to a body shop so they can spray it for you. That would yield the best results. Good luck I will post the primer and gloss exactly by name.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> 1. sand the trim with 600 grade sand paper.
> 2. clean the trim with paint thinner.
> 3. spray the primer, its called Gorilla
> 4. I used Titanium Silver Metallic paint, same as the E46 color.
> ...


Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Hey...I still see some redwood burl on the door near your monitor!
> 
> Chris


Yes I know I couldnt remove that part... but Im waiting for a system upgrade and when they remove the DVD player I will paint that as well...looks really nasty with everyting silver and that piece wood.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

That part is removable I have had it removed in my car and what we did is cut it all around the HU so it could close looks pretty good cut out and closed. I would post a pic but car is in storage.


----------

